
Deep Style: using deep learning for artistic style transfer - vmorgulis
http://demos.algorithmia.com/deep-style/
======
vmorgulis
Submitted as a "Show HN":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13273248)

My image set:
[https://twitter.com/vmorgulys/status/814239787116793860](https://twitter.com/vmorgulys/status/814239787116793860)

